# hoyt vs matthews



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

*alphamax or monster*​
hoyt alphamax1376.47%mcpherson monster423.53%


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

im gonna throw down and buy a new bow and i am stuck between to models and like the way they both feel just curious if anyone had any useful input on either i have shot both and cannot make up my mind they will mainly be a hunting bow thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my take on it..... It is like saying a ford or chevy truck.

You are buying a top of the line bow either way. If they both fit and feel good. I would go for what every one is cheaper. Then that way you can spend extra on sight, rest, arrows, etc. Or just save $$$. But they are both good bows. Tough decision.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Chuck Smith was on the money 100% I just bought a Hoyt powerhawk this year (much lower down the line than the alphamax) and love it.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Im a Mathews guy but would take the Alphmax between those two.
About the best bow out there this year.
I really like the Elite archery gt500 and GTO also, talk about a smoooth shooter!


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have shot both those bows and I like the Alpha max way better than the Monster.

There are alot of bows that I like better than either of those bows u listed that are hundreds of dollars cheaper!!!


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

i have a lights out bear bow that i like but my brother wants to bowhunt so i figured i could upgrade i am leanig more towards the hoyt now though i was hoping to hear some negatives one one or the other but thanks for the replys


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Negatives on both are high price. The monster feels goofy, I would never carry something that unbalanced in my hand. The Alphamax is a nice all around rig.


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

goatboy said:


> Im a Mathews guy but would take the Alphmax between those two.
> About the best bow out there this year.
> I agree


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

well thanks im going with the hoyt, hopfully i dont have much trouble this late in the game switching bows


----------

